# Office 2007 VBA Out of Memory error



## Saseow (Sep 3, 2009)

I am using Office 2007 Enterprise and I have never been able to go into the developers utilities. Excel gives an 'Out of Memory' error if I click the Visual Basic icon and the other Office applications just do not do anything. If I try to create a macro Excel gives me an 'Unexpected Error; quiting" error.

I have reinstalled Office several times, searched the web and even tried Experts Exchange to try and find a solution but to no avail. I have tested my memory and all passes.

I am hoping that someone here can point me in the right direction to find a solution. I think that it may be a memory conflict but I am not sure. If I start the OS in safe mode the error still persists. My system is as follows:

XP Prof (sp3), 3gig memory on a Lenovo T60 Thinkpad.

Hoping for some feedback!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Is the problem only affecting Excel or does it happen when you try to access the developer utilities in the other Office programs such as Word, Powerpoint, Outlook, etc. ??

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Please also check to see if the problem still occurs when you manually load Excel in Safe Mode.

NOTE: Excel Safe Mode is NOT the same thing as loading Windows into Safe Mode.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Saseow (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Rollin, thank you for the reply. The hassle hits all Office applications. I cannot get into any of the developer stuff in Access, Word etc. etc. Only Excel gives the error message. The others just do nothing.

I am not sure what you mean by loading Excel in safe mode. Are there some parameters to add at the end of the excel.exe?

Trevor


----------



## Saseow (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry Rollin, I figured Safe Mode out (Hold CTL and start the prog) Nope, it does not make any difference. I still get the 'Out of memory" error.


----------



## Saseow (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually, when I start in safe mode the developer menu item is not available.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

This might be caused by a corrupt VBA registry key. Open your registry editor by clicking *START >> RUN * and then type *regedit* and click ok. Then navigate to the registry key below and delete it. When you try to run the VB editor again a new registry key will be created.

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\VBA*

You'll also want to try booting the PC itself into Safe Mode to see if the problem persists.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Saseow (Sep 3, 2009)

Rollin, I have been messing with this problem for well over a year now. You come along and fix it in a jiffy!!!

Thank you so very much. All of Office now works perfectly.

With best regards and huge thanks,

Trevor


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Glad to help Trevor!! Please mark this problem as solved and welcome to TSG forums!

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Saseow (Sep 3, 2009)

Rollin, I have trie again and again ti mark this solved. Each time I get the URL:

http://forums.techguy.org/profile.php?do=dismissnotice

And nothing happens. I k now that this is not your hassle but perhaps the mediators will see and note this.

Thanks again for your incredible help!

Kindest regards,

Trevor


----------

